# nethie babies Dec 07



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

This is more for me than anything i find so many pics in my blog that i thought i would copy Peg a bit and have a blog for the new litters so i can capture how much they gorw and boy do they grow quick!!

Also this is my first litter where i am breeding for showing (well hopefully!!) and they are all the colours i want to work with 

So first up are

Lucy's babies born 21st December.

I am so pleased with her this time she had 3 but one was dead last time she had Sun she is really getting the hang of this motherhood thing after the hardest start of all my mummy bunnies.

This is her black otter we think its a boy cause it pee's like its a hosepipe It opened its eyes today














This is thesiamese sablewe think its a little girl cause it to has wee'd on me but it was a dribbler lol. wonder if we will be right !!

she is very bouncy and has opened one eye today but last night i went in to see them and she bounced so high i thought she was gonna fall out of the hutch but luckily she landed in the food bowl instead. I don't know just over a week old and trying to give me a heart attack all ready :shock:




.


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

delphi's babies. 20th dec.07

This is Delphi's first litter and she is a very protective mama. She has had 2 babies and Bruce saved the black one. 

It was the first born and when he went out to the shed it wasn't breathing and was lying out in the open so picked it up and kinda prodded it a bit then he saw a small pulse so he whistled for me and we cleaned it off properly cause Delphi hadn't done a very good job and that was it, it is so big and greedy now. i think it might have white underarms though which is a shame cause i can't show it but we will see how it comes on. and cross our fingers it doesn't cause i would really like some black bunnies in my shed again.








This si Delphi'smartin sablebaby so cute it kept trying to climb up my sleeve tonight not an easy feat when i have my splint on but hey it gave it a good shot!! I think its a blue otter thats what Delphi is but seen as i am no genetic whizz i am not sure it could be a blue fox its not got any tan compared to Lucy'y black otter. Either way i am happy


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Its going to be so much fun to watch each other's litters grow...:biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 31, 2007)

Ooooo, too cute!







Anna


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

Sophies babies born 20th dec 07

This is Sophies first alive litter she came to me as i needed an agouti to improve the colour in my opals coats and was told that if i mated her to my opal buck i would get a litter of agouti's (or chestnuts if you are american) LOL so much for that Sophie had other ideas and gave me a black a blue and and opal which i am over the moon with. She has become such a sooky bun since she had the babies and will now sit for hours getting stroked and nose rubs. 

first up is the blue self. If any bun was born to show it was this wee one as you can see!!! He (im not sure yet !) he was the first to open his eyes yesterday everybun else opened today and when i went in last night he was chasing his mum round the hutch!!













This is the opal its colours are beautiful at the mo it looks like it has a lot more tan through it than its dad. But it is quiet like its dad was (though he's not anymore)


















And last but not least this is her black. Bruce thinks its a little girl and she has had a lot of attention because she has a problem with her bum (if you look close at her tail in the first pic you will see its wet as she just had a butt bath) i have secretly named herholly as she is smaller than the rest of them and with her being born near to xmas.

I don't know if she is gonna make it i don't think Bruce thinks she will so i have to keep my fingers crossed for her.

the blacks were a bit more special to me than the others as they were born the day Dido died last year and he was my heart bun so i would do anything not to lose her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in love!

They are so cute! I like the black otter and the black one! :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife thinks they are all precious.:inlove: They are very cute bunnies.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 3, 2008)

OHMYGAWD! I just saw this and I have to say:

I don't think there is anything cuter than nethie babies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow... my Cinnabun must have been the cutest thing ever when he was a widdle baby! These little Nethies are ADORABLE!! I really hope the black baby makes it!!!


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys just a quick update. the little black bunny is doing really well thanks to Pamnocks help and should hopefully catch up with the others i think they are adorable to and am so used to having babies with tiny ears i always think its weird to see the other breeds as babies 

They are all growing well and hopefully i will get them out for another photoshoot soon :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww I love them all, espeically the martens. 

I can't believe how tiny their ears are. :inlove:


----------



## annminilops (Jan 4, 2008)

Oooooooooooo Polly. Hi there. The babes are gorgeous. REALLY looking good.You should get to the show table with a few of them. All the best with them Polly & well done.

Ann/rabbitavenue/


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

I certainly hope so Ann:biggrin2:


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 5, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> OHMYGAWD! I just saw this and I have to say:
> 
> I don't think there is anything cuter than nethie babies!



:yeahthat:

Polly, they are gorgeous! We raise Nethies too, and I agree about the ears. Our last litter is now almost 10 weeks old and we can't wait to show them next month.Some of yours already look like great posers! Congrats!!!

Patty


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

babies are now 2 weeks and 2 days ols and are filling out nicely due to the stop in hutch cleaning i will post the other babies later 

Lucy's babies

2 weeks and 2 days old


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

woohoo, hutches all clean and babies all snapped. 

Sophies babies

2weeks and 3 days old


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

Delphi's babies

2weeks and 3 days old


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 6, 2008)

What do you mean the babies are snapped???


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

lol that i have taken pics of them all. " i snapped them with the camera"

Sorry no bunnies were hurt in the making of this blog


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2008)

They're so cute!


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww! They are so adorable!

I love babies.. especially netherland babies! I hope someday to have another netherland dwarf again.. such a wonderful breed!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 8, 2008)

How are the babies? any more pics?:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok here we are the babies have had their first night in the house i think i got them all might have missed them they are not easy to catch lol

Lucy's sable (it looks more gray in real life lol) very cheeky and the most adventurous












Delphi's black monster bun 








here is the difference between Delphi's black which is the biggest of all the babies and Holly the black that had butt problems and is teh smallest of all 






Lucy's black otter and Delphis sable martin






Sophies Blue











Sophies opal






Delphi's sable martin






Think i got them all except a good one of Holly will get a pic later as they have all gone to sleep now


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 8, 2008)

too cute! i really like the blue and the opal

!


----------



## swanlake (Jan 8, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW SO CUTE!!

they look like little balls of fluff! i just wanna hug 'em!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 8, 2008)

She's coming here when? I want to steal this one...

Peg*

polly wrote: *


> Lucy's sable (it looks more gray in real life lol) very cheeky and the most adventurous


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2008)

haha Peg swop ya for a lionhead!! This one is a wee cutie and seems to be topping the favourite list


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to know how you can keep them still enough to take a picture.

I think I need to rename mine...Let's see I have....

"Binkies so fast the camera can't focus" (Ziggy)

and

"Sneaks under stuff so he looks like a blur" (Piggie)

and 

"Whee as I jump off the bed" (Al)

and

"Whatcha looking at me for? Look at my rear..." (Becky).

:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2008)

lmbo it took a lot of time. Later on last night Bruce tried to line them all up for a pic that was hilarious i got more pics of his hands than the babies.

At least they are having fun


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures! They are too cute!:inlove:


----------



## polly (Jan 13, 2008)

Bruce managed to get a line up of the babies the other night ( no easy feat i'll tell you!!)


















And this is them starting to learn to pose 

Sophies babies 


















Delphi's babies 













Lucy's babies


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

I want them AAAALLLLLLLLL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 13, 2008)

*polly wrote: *








It looks like that little cutie is going to be nice on the table! Look at her face! Her facial experession if just priceless "Look at me! I'm SO hott!" lol. Is this the girlly you were saying had the posing touch?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> It looks like that little cutie is going to be nice on the table! Look at her face! Her facial experession if just priceless "Look at me! I'm SO hott!" lol. Is this the girlly you were saying had the posing touch?


lol, that's exactly what it looks like...makes me think of the movie Zoolander "this one I call 'blue steel'"!


----------



## polly (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually it was the blue out of the same litter thats the real poser but i think she is heading the same way


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww, soooooooooo cute! i want to bun-nap them all!


----------



## polly (Jan 27, 2008)

So my babies are just over 5 weeks old now and we put their rings on the other night.

So heres my boys hoping they will go far for us . this is them getting their posing lessons. they are coming on well

The sable






the martin sable






The blue






the black otter ( cheeky this one!!)













Now i just need to think of names for them all.

i will get pics of the girlies this week. ( unless they are really outstanding we don't often show does over here)


----------



## polly (Jan 29, 2008)

babies are out playing tonight they are so cute cant lie down on the floor though cause they keep trying to give me a haircut


----------



## Jenson (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, they are gorgeous! I love the blue. :inlove:


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok at the request of Ladybug and her little sister (hope you feel better soon )

2 of the babies went to new homes last sunday that was the opal and the little black one. Though they are just down the road from us so its not very far.

here are the little monsters that are left.

Sophies.

Only the blue one left. We thought she was a boy till the start of the week and she has had a visit from the gender fairy. So she is called Bluebell and she will be staying with us and going to shows seen as she is such a little poser She has the sweetest nature and is quite quiet but a snuggler and spent last sunday night after her litter mates went belly flopping beside me on the couch 











Lucy's

This si Oscar the black otter. he is very cheeky and doesn't like to stay still though he can be a bit shy and isn't as forward as Mike his brother






This is Mike sooo cheeky and loves to eat anything clothes especially!!! He is the sable baby and now you can see his colours coming through more.

He is with Delphi's sable martin baby (they are pretty much inseperable when they are out) Mike is at the back 








Delphi's

This is Pheobe the sable martin. She was also visited by the gender fairy!! and was a boy till last mondayShe is lovely quite shy but follows Mike everywhere. More a bunnies bunny than a humans bunny!!






And this pic is Zoe (she is the big black baby) She can be a bit shy and loves hiding in awkward places lol. does not like to be caught!! Behind her isOscar and Mike.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Those babies are so adorable I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Boy, wish I had a baby flemmie to trade!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 23, 2008)

Polly,

I wanted to say that I love your blog. not only is it filled with adorable baby bunny pics, but I find it educational as well because you introduce the babies with their colors and all. I find it great because it helps me learn the colors! 

Oh and I looooooooooooooove this carrot tree!!!!!! Did you make it?


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

lol Dave i will take a blue when you get one :biggrin2:

Sophie haha i aint that good you can buy them at the Pets at home over here. They love chewing on it!! I am glad you find it informative just remeber some of my colours are different from what they are called in the states


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 23, 2008)

She says

a) "how does she know i have a cold?"(in scandalized tones) once reassured that *I* did the telling and your not a _spy_, LOL, she says-

b)"tell her thank you for the get-well-wishes!"

they're so cute! it makes me want to fly to Scotland(on a bunny-napping mission, of course:biggrin2:!)!
Anna


----------

